# Help with a a route from LA to Vista/Oceanside



## ElDuderino (Feb 21, 2004)

Hey Socal,

Can anyone give me a route from los angeles to vista, CA? I want to visit my aunt for Christmas, and figured it would be a great ride with the weather we're having. Any route will do, don't care about traffic, hills, etc. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

ElDuderino said:


> Hey Socal,
> 
> Can anyone give me a route from los angeles to vista, CA? I want to visit my aunt for Christmas, and figured it would be a great ride with the weather we're having. Any route will do, don't care about traffic, hills, etc. Thanks in advance!


Can't help you with the portion north of San Clemente, but if you go down the coast, hop on the 5, back off, and head East on the bike path next to the 76, you can go south again wherever you need to cut off. 

HTH,

M


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

the stretch from long beach to san clemente is a no-brainer, just stay on PCH the whole way. the tricky part of the ride is going to be getting from Palos Verdes to Long Beach. you say you don't mind traffic, which is good, because traffic is thick in Long Beach. however, the only way to get from Palos Verdes to Long Beach is by riding on Anaheim St, over the bridge, through a sketchy part of town. i've ridden through there before, and i actually found that the locals were pretty friendly, but then again i was with a small group. i don't know how comfortable i would be riding through western Long Beach alone.

here's how it goes- after you descend down from the hills in PV, you'll get onto Anaheim and take it toward LB. you'll ride through a dirty industrial area with horrible roads for a short while, then through a sort of "downtown" area with shops and whatnot. after that, you'll find yourself on a wide road with lots of big trucks. this road will take you over a bridge, and at the bottom of the bridge you will see the West Coast Choppers building- you're through the sketchiest part, but don't relax too much. you've still got a few miles before you can make a right turn on Alamitos and cut over to the Ocean Blvd, which parallels the coast.

make a left on Ocean, and keep going until you get to where the road splits (there's a supermarket to your right.) if you want to avoid insane traffic/bad drivers/stupid peds, keep to the right at the split. keep going until you get to the intersection of Ocean and Bayshore. it's a 4-way stop, so it's hard to miss. go left on Bayshore, take it to 2nd St, and then hang a right on 2nd St. you'll go over a small bridge, then about a mile of flat, then over a bigger bridge. the second intersection at the bottom of the bridge is PCH. hang a right on PCH, and stay on it all the way to San Clemente.

be safe, have fun, and take lots of food!


----------

